# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Wel of geen vaccinatie?

## afra1213

De Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad is plotseling in het nieuws nadat is ontdekt dat mensen als gevolg van BMR-vaccins juist mazelen, een beroerte of anafylactische schok kunnen krijgen. 

De reguliere media verdraaiden het verhaal en kondigden zonder onderbouwing aan dat vaccins niet kunnen leiden tot autisme. Hoe zit deze industrie in elkaar?

De Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad IoM, zo zal worden aangetoond, speelt een sleutelrol in het militaire medische complex van wapenproducenten, het Amerikaanse Departement van Binnenlandse Veiligheid, farmaceutische bedrijven en mensen als Bill Gates. Onthuld wordt wie geld doneren aan de IoM en waarom zij de raad geheel ongeloofwaardig maken.

Waarom is het belangrijk? 

Wanneer de Amerikaanse regering uitspraken doet over vaccins citeert zij de IoM als bron dat vaccins veilig zijn (alhoewel dat een leugen is). De IoM stelde voor dat ziektekostenverzekeraars moeten betalen voor anticonceptiemiddelen. Daarnaast adviseerde de IoM dat alle kinderen moeten worden geïnjecteerd met diverse hepatitisvaccins. Bovendien adviseerde de raad dat studenten die niet zijn gevaccineerd tegen hepatitis B geen opleiding mogen genieten.

Toch wordt de Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad door de media en de regering neergezet als een betrouwbare, onafhankelijke organisatie zonder winstoogmerk, die bovendien de waarheid vertelt over vaccins.

Zelfs de Washington Legal Foundation, een groep die voorstander is van vrije keuze op het gebied van gezondheidszorg, liet weten dat de Amerikaanse Voedsel en Warenautoriteit FDA aanbevelingen door de IoM niet kon accepteren omdat de commissieleden die waren voorgesteld door de IoM niet onpartijdig genoeg bleken.

Omdat er weinig tegenstand is voert men momenteel een vaccinatiecampagne die wordt gefinancierd door het Departement van Binnenlandse Veiligheid en het Amerikaanse ministerie van Defensie en die afhankelijk is van de informatietechnologie van bedrijven als Northrup Grumman, een wapenproducent die betrokken is bij illegale wapenhandel.

Banden Gezondheidsraad met het leger en wapenproducenten

Het Institute of Medicine werd in 1970 door het Amerikaanse Congres gecreëerd. Op haar website is te lezen dat de IoM geen directe financiering ontvangt. Een onderzoek door het kantoor van senator Coburn onthult echter dat 55 procent van de financiering van de IoM afkomstig is van de regering.

Het blijkt dat diverse agentschappen functioneren als fictief bedrijf om geld door te sluizen naar de Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad. De IoM ontvangt meer dan 5 procent van haar geld van het ministerie van Defensie en 3,6 procent van het Departement van Binnenlandse Veiligheid.

Voordat de IoM iets publiceert worden de rapporten nagekeken door wapenproducenten. Het meest recente rapport werd bijvoorbeeld geïnspecteerd door Sam Shekar van de militaire aannemer Northgrop Grumman. Een dochteronderneming van dit bedrijf speelde in 1998 delen van de broncode van de computer van Air Force One door aan een Russisch bedrijf. Northrup Grumman verkocht ook illegale besturingssystemen aan Angola, Indonesië, Israël, China, Oekraïne en Jemen.

Van het Amerikaanse Centrum voor Ziektepreventie CDC ontving Northrup Grumman een subsudie van $5 miljard om een ICT-programma voor de gezondheidszorg te ontwikkelen en te overzien. Op deze wijze kunnen mensen die gevaccineerd zijn worden gemonitord. In een persverklaring geeft Northrup Grumman toe dat het in 50 landen in de wereld werk verricht voor de CDC.

Naast overheidsgelden ontvangt de IoM ook inkomsten uit private bronnen. Zo krijgt de IoM geld van de Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation (BMGF) dat groot voorstander is van vaccins en Big Pharma. Alleen al dit gegeven doet af aan de onpartijdigheid van de Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad. De BMGF beloofde onlangs $10 miljard te zullen doneren om zeker te stellen dat iedereen op Aarde zal worden gevaccineerd. Bill Gates heeft openlijk toegegeven dat hij vaccins wil gaan gebruiken om de wereldbevolking terug te dringen.

Ook Margaret Hamburg doneert aan de IoM. Zij is de huidige voorzitster van de Amerikaanse Voedsel en Waren Autoriteit FDA. Daarnaast geeft Ted Turner de Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad veel geld. We zien in de lijst met donateurs verder de financiële elite terug, bestuursleden van grote farmaceutische bedrijven, mensen die leiden naar de Federal Reserve, JP Morgan, Goldman Sachs, de Rockefellers en meer.

De IoM wordt tevens gefinancierd door junkfood- en frisdrankproducent PepsiCo. Een bestuurslid van PepsiCo is zelfs lid van de Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad: Victor J. Dzau. Hij is bestuurslid bij PepsiCo terwijl hij tegelijkertijd directeur is van drie farmaceutische bedrijven: Genzyme Corporation, Alnylam Pharmaceuticals, Inc. en Medtronic, Inc. Medtronic werd in 2008 in 22 Amerikaanse staten aangeklaagd wegens afpersing en fraude.

Genzyme Corporation is een dochteronderneming van Sanofi-Aventis, één van s werelds grootste vaccinproducenten en het bedrijf dat onlangs honderden miljoenen ontving van de overheid voor de H5N1 varkensgriep hype. Sanofi-Aventis laat in een persbericht weten in het tweede kwartaal van 2008 $192,5 miljoen van de Amerikaanse overheid te hebben ontvangen om H5N1-vaccins te produceren.

Genzyme maakt daarnaast medicijnen tegen nieraandoeningen, één van de meest voorkomende bijwerkingen van griepvaccins. Hoe meer vaccins worden geïnjecteerd in mensen, zo denkt men, hoe meer medicijnen het bedrijf kan verkopen tegen nieraandoeningen. In juni 2009 werd al een fabriek van Genzyme gesloten nadat sprake was van een virale besmetting.

Victor Dzau werd niet geheel onverwachts onderscheiden door de Amerikaanse Hart Associatie en ontving in 2004 de Max-Delbruck-Medaille in Berlijn. Max Delbruck was een Duitse biofysicus die van mening was dat mensen niets meer zijn dan biochemische robots. Andere bestuursleden van PepsiCo komen van JP Morgan, Colgate-Palmolive, Google en Novartis AG.

De Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad wordt verder gefinancierd door Kraft Foods, Inc., Mars Incorporated, McDonalds Corporation en Mead Johnson Nutritionals.

De IoM krijgt niet alleen miljoenen van junkfoodproducenten maar ook van farmaceutische bedrijven. Met dat geld worden nieuwe functies gecreëerd die gericht zijn op het geven van goed onderbouwd advies op basis van wetenschappelijk bewijs, om gezondheid en welzijn van de mens te bevorderen.

De IoM ontving bijvoorbeeld $2 miljoen van de grote farmaceut Schaeffer, de directeur van het grote farmaceutische bedrijf Allergan, Inc. Allergan produceert Botox, een cosmetische ingreep die wordt gemaakt van een virus dat kan leiden tot voedselvergiftiging.

De IoM heeft vervolgens financiële verbindingen met Merck, Pfizer, AstraZeneca en vrijwel alle andere grote farmaceuten. Voor wie nog denkt dat vaccins veilig zijn geeft een topwetenschapper van Merck toe dat vaccins verborgen virussen bevatten.

----------


## afra1213

Een overzicht van de belangrijkste nieuwsberichten in 2011 over vaccins: 

Amerikaanse Gezondheidsraad IoM geeft toe dat BMR-vaccins beroertes en mazelen veroorzaken. Het IoM gaf openlijk toe dat de BMR-vaccins mazelen veroorzaken, de ziekte die ze juist moeten helpen voorkomen. De reguliere media slaagden er niet in verslag te doen van het ware verhaal. 

CDC geeft openlijk toe dat de griepprik niet werkt. Het CDC geeft openlijk toe dat griepvaccins ‘uitwerken’, wat in feite betekent dat ze niet werken zoals immunologen ons altijd deden geloven. 

Wetenschapper van Merck Dr. Maurice Hilleman gaf toe dat vaccins kankerverwekkende virussen bevatten. Hilleman gaf het decennia geleden al toe, maar het kwam pas in 2011 in het nieuws toen alternatieve nieuwssites een geheime geluidsopname publiceerden. 

HPV-vaccins blijken besmet met HPV. Slim van de farmaceutische industrie. Voeg DNA van HPV toe aan HPV-vaccins en je kunt de ziekte verspreiden om nog meer vaccins te verkopen. 

Mexicaanse griepvaccin blijkt neurologische aandoeningen te veroorzaken. In 2011 gaf Finland openlijk toe dat het Mexicaanse griepvaccin neurologische aandoeningen veroorzaakt. Het bewijs was onweerlegbaar en de regering bood aan de medische kosten van slachtoffers te dekken. Ondertussen blijven andere overheden volhouden dat vaccins geen gevaar vormen en zelfs veilig zijn voor baby’s, kinderen en zwangere vrouwen. 

Wetenschap concludeert dat de griepprik in 1 op de 100 gevallen werkt. Studies gepubliceerd in wetenschappelijke medische tijdschriften onthullen dat de griepprik in 98,5 procent van de gevallen niet werkt. 
Hallmark betrapt op het verspreiden van geboortekaartjes die oproepen tot het nemen van de griepprik. Hallmark verspreidt kaarten die moeders proberen te overtuigen hun pasgeboren baby’s te laten inenten met tientallen vaccins gevuld met kwik en chemische toevoegingen die neurologische aandoeningen veroorzaken. 

Samenstelling vaccins 
Antigenen: Verzwakte virussen, bacteriën en toxoïden 
Conserveermiddelen: Thimerosal, benzethoniumchloride, 2-fenoxyethanol, fenol of hydroxybenzeen (tijdens WOII werden injecties met fenol in concentratiekampen gebruikt om te ruimen) 

Hulpmiddelen: Aluminiumzouten 

Additieven: Ammoniumsulfaat, glycerine, natriumboraat 
(of borax, het natrium-zout van boorzuur), polysorbaat 80, hydrochlorisch zuur (of zoutzuur, beter bekend als E507), natriumhydroxide, kaliumchloride 

Stabilisatoren: Foetaal runderserum (FBS), mononatriumglutamaat (beter bekend als E621), menselijk serumalbumine (HSA), varkensgelatine 

Antibiotica: Neomycine, streptomycine, plymyxine B 
Inactiverende chemicaliën: Formaline (formaldehyde), glutaraldehyde, polyoxyethyleen (E431)

----------


## afra1213

Onderzoekers en families van kinderen die letsel hebben opgelopen door vaccins onthullen een rapport wat een verband tussen vaccins en autisme aantoont gebaseerd op data van de regering. 

Bovendien blijkt dat ouders van kinderen met letselschade als gevolg van vaccins smartengeld krijgen.

Meer dan twintig jaar heeft de federale regering een verband tussen autisme en vaccins openlijk ontkend.

Het onderzoek is gebaseerd op publieke verifieerbare data van de overheid en kan worden gezien als een doorbraak in het debat over vaccins en autisme.

Tijdens het onderzoek bleek dat een substantieel aantal kinderen die compensatie kregen voor letsel als gevolg van vaccins tevens gediagnosticeerd zijn met autisme. De overheid stelt dat het autisme onder kinderen die letsel hebben opgelopen als gevolg van vaccins niet bijhoudt. Het bewijs suggereert dat autisme drie keer vaker voorkomt onder kinderen met letselschade als gevolg van vaccins dan onder kinderen in de algemene bevolking.

De federale regering noemt autisme een ‘nationaal gezondheidsrisico’ wat 1 op 110 kinderen treft en het land elk jaar miljarden kost. Omdat vrijwel alle kinderen in de Verenigde Staten bij wet verplicht zijn 30-45 vaccins te krijgen voordat ze naar school mogen is het cruciaal dat er openheid en transparantie komt over het onderwerp.

Ouders mogen enkel een beroep doen op het Vaccine Injury Compensation Program (VICP) wanneer ze van mening zijn dat hun kind letsel heeft opgelopen door vaccins en tijdens de persconferentie zal een beroep worden gedaan op het Amerikaanse Congres om deze instantie te onderzoeken.

----------


## afra1213

Amerikaanse Centrum voor Ziektepreventie CDC raden vrouwen nu af borstvoeding te geven

Onderzoekers van het Amerikaanse Centrum voor Ziektepreventie CDC raden vrouwen nu af borstvoeding te geven om de 'effectiviteit' van vaccins tegen het rotavirus te stimuleren.
In het nieuwe rapport van het CDC wordt gesteld dat het gunstige effect van borstvoeding op het immuunsysteem de effectiviteit van vaccins in de weg staat. De wetenschappers concluderen echter niet dat het beter is om vaccins te vermijden zodat moedermelk haar werk kan doen, maar dat vrouwen hun baby's in plaats van borstvoeding vaccins moeten geven.

Antwoord
De onderzoekers van het CDC zochten naar een antwoord op de vraag waarom kinderen uit ontwikkelingslanden in tegenstelling tot kinderen uit ontwikkelde landen meestal niet goed reageren op vaccins tegen het rotavirus.
Ze kwamen tot de conclusie dat moedermelk, dat veel immunoglobuline A (lgA), lactoferrine, lysozymen en diverse andere belangrijke stoffen voor het immuunsysteem bevat, zorgt dat het vaccin niet werkt.

Levenslijn
Borstvoeding is de levenslijn van een baby, zorgt voor de ontwikkeling van het immuunsysteem en biedt een perfecte en uitgebalanceerde mix van voedingsstoffen voor de menselijke groei. De conclusie van de wetenschappers van het CDC is dus in strijd met de natuur en ontneemt kinderen in feite hun recht op essentiële voeding en een goede ontwikkeling van het immuunsysteem.
De filosofie van de medische wetenschap is gebaseerd op het denkbeeld dat medicijnen en vaccins beter zijn dan natuurlijke voeding. Vaccins tegen het rotavirus bevatten levende virussen, de werking ervan is niet bewezen en bekend is dat ze het rotavirus juist kunnen veroorzaken. Het vaccin leidt onder meer tot diarree, een aandoening die het nota bene zou moeten voorkomen.
Dit is echter hoe het dogma werkt. Nu steeds vaker duidelijk wordt dat de werking en veiligheid van een vaccin niet kan worden bewezen suggereert de overheidsinstantie dat jonge baby’s geen recht hebben op echte voeding om zo de effectiviteit van een vaccin te bevorderen.

Bron: Naturalnews.com

----------


## afra1213

Als toch de helft eens waar zou zijn !

http://www.nujij.nl/wetenschap/vacci...#axzz1kxF9fb00

----------


## Flogiston

Het verhaal over het verband tussen vaccinaties en autisme is zwaar verouderd. Intussen is dit verhaal al lang achterhaald.

Het hele verhaal bleek gebaseerd op één enkel onderzoek van de heer Andrew Wakefield. Pas later bleek dat deze Wakefield was betaald door een letselschadeadvocaat die zich had specialiseerd in het bijstaan van de ouders van jonge autisten. Deze advocaat heeft de heer Wakefield omgekocht; de heer Wakefield ging hier helaas op in en heeft dus willens en wetens gefraudeerd.

Tien van de twaalf mede-auteurs van Wakefields artikel hebben zich na het bekendworden van deze fraude openlijk van Wakefield gedistantieerd. Het tijdschrift waarin het artikel is verschenen, heeft dat artikel officieel teruggetrokken.

Maar goed, dit is mijn visie op deze zaak. Ik vind dat iedereen zijn eigen conclusie moet kunnen trekken, zodat iedereen voor zichzelf kan beslissen of het verhaal van Wakefield wel of niet betrouwbaar is.

Daarom noem ik een aantal bronnen, waarin het verhaal is na te lezen.
Eerst een blog waarin alles wordt uitgelegd. In het blog staan veel links naar andere, geheel onafhankelijke, artikelen over deze fraude. Het is wel een flinke lap tekst, maar goed, dan weet je ook echt alles.Dan een Engelstalig verslag waarin tot in detail uit de doeken wordt gedaan wat Wakefield beweerde, hoe dat is gecontroleerd, en hoe men ontdekte dat er werkelijk geen spaan van klopte.Veel korter en eenvoudiger leesbaar: een Nederlandstalig advies van de Gezondheidsraad. Dit advies verwijst naar een samenvatting en naar een uitgebreid rapport - uiterst lezenswaardig.Tot slot een artikel uit het NRC over deze fraude en over de gevaren van andere complottheorieën.
Ik hoop dat ik hiermee iedereen de kans heb gegeven, _zelf_ een eigen, onafhankelijke beslissing te nemen.

----------


## Flogiston

Dan nog een reactie op het sprookje dat het CDC vrouwen zou _afraden_ om borstvoeding te geven.

afra1213, het verbaast me dat je dit verhaal nog niet hebt gerectificeerd. Je _weet_ verdorie dat dit een leugen is! Toch ga je door mensen op het verkeerde been te zetten!


Maar ook hier geldt: afra1213 beweert het ene, ik beweer het andere - wie van ons heeft er nu gelijk? Ik vind dat iedereen het recht heeft, dat voor zichzelf te bepalen. Daarom geef ik hier de verwijzing naar het echte onderzoek - dus niet de weergave die afra1213 ervan geeft, maar het echte onderzoek, persoonlijk beschreven door de oorspronkelijke auteurs. In mijn ogen dus een betrouwbare bron.

Voor de mensen die liever geen Engelstalige tekst lezen, heb ik hieronder de essentie van dat echte onderzoek vertaald:



> Het rotavirus-vaccin is minder effectief in arme ontwikkelingslanden dan in de ontwikkelde landen. Tot nu toe was onbekend hoe dat kwam.
> 
> De onderzoekers hebben moedermelk onderzocht van moeders uit India, Vietnam en Zuid-Korea, en die vergeleken met moedermelk van moeders uit Amerika.
> 
> Wat bleek: de helft van de Indiase moeders gaf moedermelk met extra virus-onderdrukkende eigenschappen. Dit verklaart gedeeltelijk waarom het rotavirus-vaccin in India minder effectief is dan in Amerika.
> 
> De onderzoekers raden aan om dit effect te accepteren, en om onderzoek te doen naar mogelijkheden om de baby's toch goed tegen het rotavirus te kunnen beschermen. Eén van de voorstellen die ze alvast doen, maar die dus nog onderzocht moet worden, is om direct na de vaccinatie even te wachten met borstvoeding geven.


Samengevat:
Het gaat alleen om ontwikkelingslanden.Ze proberen die kinderen juist te helpen.Ze raden het geven van borstvoeding NIET af.
Dit was mijn bijdrage aan dit onderwerp. Ik hoop dat iedereen nu voor zichzelf kan beslissen welke kant ze geloven.


PS. afra1213:
Aan jou de vraag om, _als_ je reageert, dat inhoudelijk te doen. Ik bedoel daarmee: niet zeggen dat ik alleen maar onzin verkondig zonder te vertellen _waarom_ je mijn tekst zo onzinnig vindt. Anders gezegd: je mag mijn woorden best onzin vinden, maar vertel dan even _wat_ er volgens jou fout aan is. Dan komen we tenminste verder. Ofwel: speel op de bal, niet op de man.

----------


## afra1213

Omdat dit het onderwerp van "stellingen" is, mogen mensen op dit hoofdstuk een stellingname innemen en anderen uiteraard hierop reageren. Dus jij mag dit ook.

Na 3 maanden van dicussie met jou op een ander forum zal in het kort alleen hier op nog reageren.

Mensen moeten zelf hun zoektocht naar de waarheid maar doen, ik weet inmiddels dat de overheid
en de bedrijven die medicijnen maken het niet altijd goed met ons voor hebben.
Uiteindelijk draait alles om geld, duren patenten en medicijnen die alleen de pijn onderdrukken maar niet genezen.

Enkele vragen van de meer dan 100 stuk vragen die ik kan stellen:

Waarom komt er geen nieuw antibiotica op de markt gemaakt uit fecalien ?
Antwoord: Omdat hier geen geld mee te verdienen is 

Waarom bezit ons voedsel steeds minder voedingsstoffen ?

Waarom genetisch gemanipuleerd voedsel die tegen bestrijdingsmiddelen bestand zijn ?

Waarom hebben medicijnen zoveel bijwerkingen ?

Als vaccinatie ons op termijn ziek zou maken heeft de industrie vast wel een middel om dit te genezen !

Waarom adviseer de hartstichting Becel, is dit soms omdat Unilever elk jaar 
€ 100.000 geeft aan de hartstichting en waarom wordt het statistisch onderzoek niet openbaar gemaakt waaruit blijkt dat cholesterol verlagende medicijnen juist meer hart- en vaatziekten veroorzaakt. 
Dit is een onderzoek gedaan onder diverse landen.

Waarom zijn er zoveel goedgekeurde E-nummers in ons voedsel terwijl destijds al bewezen
was dat het kanker veroorzaakte bij proeven op muizen en ratten ?

Wij zijn inmiddels in 2012 gekomen en het is te hopen dat de waarheid uiteindelijk boven water zal komen.

Zoals je weet met dit soort artikelen weet ik ook niet exact wat te waarheid is en jij ook niet maar uiteindelijk zal het ons wel duidelijk worden wat de waarheid is.

Ik wil je adviseren om onderstaand boek eens te lezen met feiten, dan praten wij verder.

100 jaar medische leugens van Randall Fitzgerald
ISBN109020201123
ISBN139789020201123

Ik wil mensen alleen maar attent maken op het feit dat zij niet alles moeten geloven 
wat ze ons voorschotelen.

----------


## Flogiston

> Omdat dit het onderwerp van "stellingen" is, mogen mensen op dit hoofdstuk een stellingname innemen en anderen uiteraard hierop reageren. Dus jij mag dit ook.


Goh, nou, fijn zeg - bedankt voor deze generositeit!

Serieus, ik denk dat het bij _ieder_ onderwerp is toegestaan een antwoord te geven. Ik denk ook dat het bij _ieder_ onderwerp is toegestaan, aan te geven wanneer je vindt dat iemand anders een onwaarheid heeft neergezet - zolang dat allemaal netjes, met respect, en puur inhoudelijk gebeurt, is dat heel normaal, lijkt mij.




> Na 3 maanden van dicussie met jou op een ander forum zal in het kort alleen hier op nog reageren.


Waar haal je toch steeds die drie maanden vandaan? Ik heb even geteld, en volgens mij zijn het drie _dagen_ geweest, geen drie maanden!

Om precies te zijn begon de confrontatie op 29 januari. Op 31 januari bleek dat er meerdere mensen waren die zich aan jouw gedrag stoorden; toen werd je zo boos dat je al jouw berichten zelf hebt verwijderd.

(Voor de volledigheid: op 6 en 8 januari hebben we daar ook even gediscussieerd, maar toen ging alles nog netjes en respectvol. Die korte gesprekjes reken ik dus even niet mee. Reken je die wel mee, dan kom je op 3,5 weken - nog altijd lang geen drie maanden.




> Enkele vragen van de meer dan 100 stuk vragen die ik kan stellen:


Ik hoop dat je kunt begrijpen dat ik nu even niet op je vragen inga. Jij bent aan zet - ik heb jou herhaaldelijk enkele eenvoudige, normale vragen gesteld, maar je hebt tot nu toe consequent geweigerd daarop te antwoorden. Zolang jij mijn vragen niet beantwoordt, zal ik de jouwe ook niet beantwoorden.




> Ik wil mensen alleen maar attent maken op het feit dat zij niet alles moeten geloven wat ze ons voorschotelen.


En dat ben ik dan helemaal met je eens. Vandaar dat ik bijvoorbeeld mijn reactie gaf op jouw bericht dat het Amerikaanse CDC vrouwen zou _afraden_ borstvoeding te geven - die radicaal-alternatieve site die je noemde schotelde ons dat wel voor alsof het de waarheid was, maar gelukkig heb ik de echte bron kunnen vinden, geschreven door de onderzoekers zelf, en daaruit kwam een werkelijk totaal tegengesteld verhaal naar voren.

Dus inderdaad: je moet niet alles geloven wat men je voorschotelt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Afra1213 en Flogiston,

Deze rubriek is bedoeld om je eigen mening te delen. Ieder heeft een andere mening en dat is verder prima. 
Deze rubriek is overigens niet bedoeld om elkaar aan te vallen, en ook niet om oudere ruzies uit te vechten die op andere fora ontstaan zijn. *Gelieve elkaars mening te respecteren en bij deze de discussie stop te zetten!*

----------


## afra1213

Beste Sylvia93

Zie mijn persoonlijke bericht verzonden aan christel1 en leontien.

Gr. Afra1213

----------


## Flogiston

> Gelieve elkaars mening te respecteren en bij deze de discussie stop te zetten!


Heel, heel graag, Sylvia93.

Ik heb hier slechts gereageerd om mijn naam te zuiveren. Op alle overige plekken (inmiddels al 12) waar afra1213 mij achtervolgt, heb ik niet eens de moeite genomen, en heb ik hem maar gelaten - hopelijk houdt hij vanzelf een keertje op.

----------


## christel1

Dus hierbij zetten we de discussie *STOP* en gaan we terug naar de essentie van het onderwerp. Iedereen heeft recht op een eigen mening en aangezien iedereen verschillend is kunnen meningen ook wel eens verschillen. 
Met vriendelijke groeten 
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Afra en Flogiston, 
aan jullie postings kan ik niet zien of jullie belgen of nederlanders zijn maar momenteel is er op canvas of EEN een serie aan de gang over het gebruik van E nummers in voeding, medicatie en andere zaken. 
Blijkbaar kunnen we uit ons eigen lichaam ook bepaalde E nummers aanmaken onder andere uit lichaamsvet en andere zaken. De reportage is heel interessant om te volgen en iedereen kan er nog iets van opsteken. Alle E nummers zijn niet schadelijk voor onze gezondheid maar geven zelfs een toegevoegde waarde aan onze voeding en andere zaken. 
Wat betreft inentingen, sommige mensen zijn voor, andere mensen zijn tegen. Dat is ieder zijn mening. 
Mijn kinderen zijn alle 2 ingeënt voor oa BMR, hepatitis B-C, tetanus. 
Mijn zoon maakt wel een allergische reactie op onder andere tetanus injecties niet omdat hij allergisch is aan de inspuiting op zich maar wel omdat dit vaccin gekweekt wordt op eierschelpen en hij hierdoor een allergische reactie vertoont, idem met BMR inspuiting daar kreeg hij ook een allergische reactie op. Niet bij de 1ste injectie van BMR maar wel op de vervolginginjectie toen hij 12 was (gewoon uitslag in zijn aangezicht en van de tetanus injectie kreeg hij galbulten en hevige jeuk). 
Maar hier wegen de nadelen niet op tegen de voordelen, als je als volwassen man bof krijgt kan je hierdoor ook steriel worden als de bof zich verspreidt naar de teelballen. Mazelen kunnen dodelijk zijn, niet de ziekte op zich maar wel de andere infecties die je er kan bijkrijgen (longontsteking en dergelijke). 
Tetanus kan je ook van sterven als je een infectie krijgt die niet tijdig opgemerkt wordt met soms amputaties van lichaamsdelen als gevolg. 
Dus misschien volgende week alle 2 eens naar EEN kijken en daar de engelse reportage over E nummers volgen, een aanrader voor iedereen. 
Christel1

----------


## Flogiston

> Dus hierbij zetten we de discussie *STOP* en gaan we terug naar de essentie van het onderwerp. Iedereen heeft recht op een eigen mening en aangezien iedereen verschillend is kunnen meningen ook wel eens verschillen.


He-le-maal mee eens, Christel1!

Bedankt voor je interventie!

----------


## Flogiston

> aan jullie postings kan ik niet zien of jullie belgen of nederlanders zijn


afra1213 komt volgens zijn profiel uit Utrecht. Ik weet niet of hij de stad of de provincie bedoelt, maar het is in ieder geval Nederland.

Ik kom ook uit Nederland.




> Blijkbaar kunnen we uit ons eigen lichaam ook bepaalde E nummers aanmaken onder andere uit lichaamsvet en andere zaken. De reportage is heel interessant om te volgen en iedereen kan er nog iets van opsteken. Alle E nummers zijn niet schadelijk voor onze gezondheid maar geven zelfs een toegevoegde waarde aan onze voeding en andere zaken.


Klopt. E-nummers zijn stoffen die van nature niet in een bepaald voedingsmiddel zitten. Zo zit normaal gesproken geen citroenzuur in een ei. Als jij eieren wilt verkopen waar je voor de smaak een beetje citroenzuur aan hebt toegevoegd, dan _moet_ je vermelden dat die eieren E330 bevatten - óók als je puur natuur citroenzuur gebruikt van biologisch-dynamisch geteelde citroenen.

Verder zou ik me ook bepaald geen zorgen maken als aan verpakte groenten E948 is toegevoegd. ;-)




> Mijn zoon maakt wel een allergische reactie op onder andere tetanus injecties niet omdat hij allergisch is aan de inspuiting op zich maar wel omdat dit vaccin gekweekt wordt op eierschelpen en hij hierdoor een allergische reactie vertoont, idem met BMR inspuiting daar kreeg hij ook een allergische reactie op.


Heb je aan de arts gevraagd of er ook een variant met een ander "vulmiddel" (of hoe het ook mag heten) bestaat? Soms worden vaccins in twee varianten geproduceerd, de gewone voor de meerderheid van de mensen, en een hypo-allergene voor mensen die allergische reacties vertonen.

Die hypo-allergene variant is vaak duurder, en soms ook minder effectief, waardoor je bijvoorbeeld drie in plaats van twee inentingen nodig hebt voordat je beschermd bent. Maar als de allergische reactie te heftig is, kan dat de beste oplossing zijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

Het is aan een ieder om zelf te bepalen om wel of geen vaccinatie te nemen.
Wat daarin afweegt kan zijn religie, voorlichting over het vaccin, de voor- en nadelen op korte en lange termijn, de familie gezondheid en andere invloeden.
Het vaccin voor baarmoederhalskanker was onlangs op tv, er kwamen niet zoveel meiden/vrouwen opdagen als men gehoopt had. Deels door onvoldoende voorlichting, deels door tegenstrijdige berichtgevingen en deels omdat niemand weet wat het op lange termijn veroorzaakt...
Ikzelf heb wel de "normale" baby en peuter prikken gehad (DKTP, tetanus en BMR) en toen ik 18 ofzo was kreeg ik een oproep voor hepatitus en van die prik ben ik echt een paar dagen ziek geweest, had ik dat van tevoren geweten was ik waarschijnlijk niet vrijwillig heen gegaan.
Griepprik zal ik nooit gaan halen, je kunt niet echt voorspellen welke griep er gaat komen en de lange termijn effect van een "nieuw" vaccin kunnen ze mij niet geven. Mijn oom is voor de griepprik heengegaan ivm zijn hart kreeg hij een oproep, hij werd er ziek van terwijl hij normaal bijna nooit ziek werd/wordt, dus hij gaat ondanks dokters advies sindsdien niet voor een nieuwe...

Even over borstvoeding, dat schijnt vele malen beter te zijn dan alle poedermelk en andere babyvoeding... en e-nummers sjah de ene is wel goed en de andere niet, sommige e-nummers werden ooit verboden en nu toegelaten en andere werden ooit toegelaten en nu verboden en sommige mensen zijn allergisch voor bepaalde e-nummers...

Wat je ook allemaal leest of hoort, bepaal voor jezelf wat je wel en niet doet en inderdaad respecteer een ieder die denkt dat het anders hoort  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ha Luus, 
Mijn dochter is onlangs naar de gynea geweest en heeft info gevraagd ivm die inspuiting tegen baarmoederhalskanker en volgens de gynea zou dit wel degelijk een bescherming kunnen bieden voor "sommige" types van baarmoederhalskanker maar zeker ben je nooit, daarom wel het uitstrijkje laten nemen, jaarlijks of 2 jaarlijks, en ook kijken of je tot een risicogroep behoort. Ik moet het elk jaar laten doen omdat ik tot de risicogroep behoor, samen met een mamo, echo van de borsten en de klieren onder de oksels omdat mijn tweelingzus gestorven is aan borstkanker, mijn papa prostaatkanker en darmkanker en deze kankers genetisch bepaald zijn. Dus ook om de 5 jaar een coloscopie van de darmen (Ik haat het)..... En mijn zus had beter een gentest laten doen om te zien of haar kanker erfelijk is ja of nee, voor haar kinderen en voor haar zussen maar ze heeft dit blijkbaar niet laten doen en je kan het nooit voorspellen of je het gaat krijgen of niet. 
Mijn dochter is nu haar nichtje aan het overtuigen om zich toch te laten vaccineren tegen baarmoederhalskanker, tot 18 jaar wordt het hier terugbetaald in B, daarna niet meer en mijn dochter zelf is sterk aan het overwegen om als ze gaat werken haar 1ste centen weg te leggen om zichzelf toch nog te laten vaccineren ook al heeft ze al sexueel contact gehad, volgens de gynea zou er een terugbetaling moeten komen voor ALLE vrouwen, welke leeftijd ze ook hebben (kostprijs uit eigen zak, 400 euro voor de 3 vaccinaties). 
Hier krijgen de kinderen op 12 jaar een brief mee van school of je akkoord bent dat ze worden inge-ent tegen hepatitis C en ik heb de toelating gegeven en ze zijn er niet ziek van geweest. 
Ja borstvoeding, ik denk dat dit een persoonlijke keuze is en nu zijn de babymelken al in zoveel variaties te verkrijgen dat er geen sprake meer zou zijn van wat is er nu beter, je kent als vrouw de samenstelling niet van je eigen moedermelk, kan zijn dat deze niet voldoende is om je kind de nodige voedingsstoffen te geven en je toch bijvoeding moet geven. 
Bij mijn zoon bestond er geen optie, het was flessenmelk, prematuur, nog geen goeie zuigreflex, keizersnede bij mij en daarna kraamkoorts en dan mag je geen borstvoeding geven ook al had ik al vanaf mijn 6de maand zwangerschap heel veel melkafscheiding, dat is eigenlijk geen melk maar de voorbode (leuk als je elke dag je bed mag verschonen, pyama wassen enzo....) en bij mijn dochter heb ik er bewust niet voor gekozen, wel een normale bevalling maar mijn zoontje was nog zo klein, 18 maand en ook een heel zware bevalling gehad en ze had ook een teveel aan bilirubine, ze werd geel na een paar dagen na de geboorte en dan moeten ze onder de blauwe lampen gaan liggen omdat de leverfunctie nog niet optimaal is en dan worden ze ook al automatisch overgeschakeld op flesvoeding en krijgen ze 8 keer per dag voeding, zoveel ze maar kunnen drinken om de gifstoffen uit hun lichaampje te halen.... 't ja..... soms is het de natuur die beslist en niet de mama, spijtig genoeg want ik had wel graag borstvoeding gegeven...

----------

